# 3DPrintBoardPro > Free Self Promotion >  Super Affordable Laser SLA 3d Printer!

## danielwong

SolidMaker is the First Laser SLA 3D Printer Under $400: The structure optimization making high-quality SLA 3D printer downright affordable.
Enjoy better printing quality & speed with SolidMaker, from only $399. 

SolidMaker:
①Top-notch Printing Quality: With 0.003/0.01mm XYZ accuracy, SolidMaker can eke out astonishing high-resolution 3D prints.

②Bigger And More Complex Prints: Print volumes up to 120x120x150mm, it?s ideal for both minis and larger items!

③Printing Speed Up to 320mm/s: Stunning creations can be made just in a jiffy.

④100μm Laser Spot Size: Smaller spot size to capture the finest details of your creations.

about SLA:
SLA printers consistently produce higher-resolution objects and are more accurate than FDM printers. Because the resolution is primarily determined by the optical spot size either of the laser or the projector ? and that is really small. ✌️This way, the surface finish is much smoother. SLA prints show details an FDM printer could never produce.

⭐ Sign up for the launch invitation and get the super early bird price now 
You can contact us on facebook Page：SolidMaker

----------


## danielwong

it will launch on kickstarter on 23 July! AD6.jpg

----------


## danielwong

links will be posted under this post~

----------


## danielwong

⭐ Sign up for the launch invitation and get the super early bird price now :http://bit.ly/30bCHH6


You can contact us on facebook Page：https://www.facebook.com/pg/solidmak...=page_internal

----------


## sieuinan

very well.

----------

